# Do I need a light guard?



## horseymad (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi

I am setting up my vivarium for a bearded dragon, do I need to have light bulb guard on my basking light or UVB tube? If I keep the branch away from the bulbs?

Thanks


----------



## loulou87 (Sep 10, 2010)

it depends on the height of your viv, i dont have one on mine- but thats not to say its the best thing to do, the UV will be fine without though definately. 
I would suggest you get one, especially if your going to get a baby as they are more active and jumpy


----------



## aversaurus (Nov 4, 2010)

as long as your viv,s deep you should be fine with out a gaurd :2thumb:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

nope. You need one with snakes but a guard for a lizard gives it something to hold onto. Just make sure the bulb is out of reach.


----------

